
Robot scribe threatens the well-being of journalists everywhere - evo_9
http://www.extremetech.com/computing/118785-robot-scribe-threatens-the-well-being-of-journalists-everywhere
======
winestock
The article states that Forbes is a user of this software. Instead of selling
this software to Forbes and other news organizations, they should try selling
it to ordinary individuals.

Write some scripts that hook up this program to your favorite search engine.
Make a repository of these scripts publicly available and free. These scripts
will find and tell you the news in which you are interested. Don't just put
some journalists out of work, put entire news organizations out of business.

------
cobrabyte
I had seen this technology but had not seen the Bible-writing robot that's
linked from this page. Thanks for posting this.

